# MÙNG CHỤP - MÙNG LỀU GIÁ SỈ TP HCM - BÌNH DƯƠNG -BIÊN HÒA - LONG AN



## TRẦN CÔNG HOÀNG (21/7/21)

*Mùng tự bung là sản phẩm thông minh cho giấc ngủ*
Easy Dream chuyên cung cấp phân phối các loại màn chụp , *Mùng Chụp Tự Bung Gấp Gọn* 
Giấc ngủ êm đềm sẽ giúp tâm hồn bay bổng, Easydream nâng niu giấc ngủ cho chính gia đình bạn qua các sản phẩm tiện ích cho giấc ngủ đó là sản phẩm mùng tự bung.

Mùng tự bung là gì?

*Mùng tự bung* (hay màn tự bung) là sản phẩm được cải tiến trên nền của mùng truyền thống có các đặc điểm rất nổi bật và vô cùng tiện lợi.

Mùng tự bung được thiết kế thông minh và rất gọn gàng, chỉ cần kéo mở khoá thì mùng sẽ tự bung ra và sau khi sử dụng xong thì gấp gọn lại một các dễ dàng, giúp tiết kiệm thời gian và không gian cho ngôi nhà





Mùng chụp tự bung 3 cửa cao 1m75 



Đặc điểm của mùng tự bung

Mùng tự bung không cần phải mắc lên 4 góc tường như mùng thông thường, không cần phải đục khoét tường nhà. Vì sự nhỏ gọn nên không gian nhà luôn gọn gàng và bạn có thể mang đi bất cứ nơi đâu.

Mùng tự bung được làm từ chất liệu vải mong được thiết kế 3 lớp giúp chống côn trùng có hại, không cho côn trùng xâm nhập vào bên trong mùng tự bung, góp phần bảo vệ giấc ngủ và sức khoẻ của chính gia đình bạn, đặc biệt là sức khoẻ cho trẻ nhỏ.

Khung mùng đa phần được làm bằng dây thép không gỉ có độ đàn hồi và tự định hình khi bung mùng ra. Lưu ý trong quá trình sử dụng thì nên bung mùng và gấp mùng đúng cách để tránh làm mùng bị xô lệch và méo mó.





Cách gấp màn chụp tự bung gấp gọn

*Tại sao nên lựa chọn sản phẩm mùng tự bung tại Easydream*?

Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều cơ sở kinh doanh mùng tự bung, tuy nhiên với kinh nghiệm cũng như chất lượng hàng đầu, mùng tự bung tại Easydream là sự lựa chọn thông minh dành cho khách hàng.

NGUỒN BÀI  VIẾT : Mùng Chụp Tự Bung 【  GIÁ SỈ  】Miễn phí giao hàng  EASY DREAM

Mùng chụp tự bung 3 cửa cao 1 m65 màu xanh  khóa inox loại tốt


----------

